# Aggression



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well in light of the constant fighting between my piraya and cariba. I think I may have to introduce dither fish to the tank.







I wanted to avoid introductions of new fish (feeders) but I'm running out of options here. I am in no way prepared to permenently seperate them atm. I would do it over a short time, but I do not have a permenant tank for both those losers. In the future, I may buy a 75 for just the piraya. Not sure yet. I'm sure many of you have expierienced this problem, let me know what ya did?

For those that haven't seen these two in action, here it is....

http://azeral.homestead.com/files/Piranha/PirayaCariba.wmv


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

azeral26 said:


> Well in light of the constant fighting between my piraya and cariba. I think I may have to introduce dither fish to the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Azeral, sorry I can't help...I'm new to the world of P's. But I had to tell you that video was something else. That's the first time I ever saw something of the sort. Hope your P's weren't seriously injured though.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Trevor said:


> azeral26 said:
> 
> 
> > Well in light of the constant fighting between my piraya and cariba. I think I may have to introduce dither fish to the tank.
> ...


Well, both of them were injured from that fight. The cariba has a bite in his side and the piraya has fin damage and minor abrassions around his mouth. Upon watching then after the fight: It appears to have been a territorial dispute, the piraya lost the good spot under the driftwood and now the cariba holds it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

damn! thats like an epic battle. Before removing them I'd take everything out of the tank (driftwood) stuff floating around in the flow. Maybe move your powerhead to the other side. Give them something else to do beside fight.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

traumatic said:


> damn! thats like an epic battle. Before removing them I'd take everything out of the tank (driftwood) stuff floating around in the flow. Maybe move your powerhead to the other side. Give them something else to do beside fight.
> [snapback]908511[/snapback]​


It is a huge piece of driftwood, won't my ph raise abruptly if I remove it? It would encourage them to be more active if I took it out. It takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is what the tank looks like, all of the plastic plants have been removed and I rotated the driftwood.

View attachment 50787


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Have you thought about dividing the tank? At this point, I think that would probably be your best option.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> Have you thought about dividing the tank? At this point, I think that would probably be your best option.
> [snapback]908524[/snapback]​


Yea I've thought about it. I'm trying to come up with a more permanent solution. Something that may remedy my problem. Divider is my last resort.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

The driftwood has got to go for sure. It is way to huge and it is causing problems. Sometimes all of them hide behind it.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm gonna try some live plants and very low lying decor in hopes that they will not establish territory.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

To be honest, I would have left it alone if it seemed like they got the territory worked out after that fight. Now they're likely to start up all over again to work out the territories around the rearanged decor.

Dither fish won't really do much I wouldn't think. Your fish are fighting over space, killing a goldfish isn't going to change that both of them are willing to eat the other for a certain spot in the tank.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> To be honest, I would have left it alone if it seemed like they got the territory worked out after that fight. Now they're likely to start up all over again to work out the territories around the rearanged decor.
> 
> Dither fish won't really do much I wouldn't think. Your fish are fighting over space, killing a goldfish isn't going to change that both of them are willing to eat the other for a certain spot in the tank.
> [snapback]908657[/snapback]​


Well I haven't changed it yet. So i may think about it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ever thought about shipping that piraya to Harley


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

taking the word out wont make the ph rise unless you have calcified rock in the tank
or you do a water change


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ever thought about shipping that piraya to Harley
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You really lobbying hard for him lol. I did actually think about selling him if it gets to bad or I'll just buy him his own tank.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

I had the same problem with my old pygos.
IMO i think you might be getting to the stage with their size they are fighting
for space but isnt enough space in the tank for them all.

Please dont think im preaching to you about the space per fish rule its
just looks very simlar to the problem i had and ended up with my tern killing
1 pirya and another tern.

Hope you sort things out.
Rich.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ever thought about shipping that piraya to Harley
> ...


well if ya decide , you know that he will go to a good home


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I added another powerhead and some more live plants. I thought it might help alleviate some of the problems. Here is Mr.Tough's reaction and a short vid of the changes. He was mad doggin me.

http://azeral.homestead.com/files/Piranha/mrtough.wmv


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

thats a great fight for a piranha match


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, well, your tank doesn't agree with the 20 gallons per fish rule. Piraya are supposed to have a 100 gallon tank alone, I would say there isn't enough room.

I'm no expert though.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Mack said:


> Piraya are supposed to have a 100 gallon tank alone, I would say there isn't enough room.
> [snapback]909812[/snapback]​










I've never heard that theory.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I mean, if you have 1 piraya, it should be in at least a 100 gallon tank, since they can get so big. That's what the species page here says.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mack said:


> I mean, if you have 1 piraya, it should be in at least a 100 gallon tank, since they can get so big. That's what the species page here says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well....if my piraya grows to 24 inches (2feet) he'll get a new aquarium :nod: In fact if he was 2 feet long , I'd sell him for $2000 and buy a new aquarium hehehehe


----------

